# Adobe Photoshop?



## dudeitsashley (Apr 30, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone has used this? I am looking to make my own cigar bands and thought that this might be a good choice.


----------



## tinytreats (Apr 30, 2014)

Adobe Photoshop is pretty expensive. I know that there are other graphic programs out there that are cheaper, if not free. I use photoshop because i've been using it for 10 years, and I love it. But it takes a lot of learning to use it to it's full potential. And using photoshop strictly for labels may not be worth buying. If you have other uses for photoshop, go for it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 30, 2014)

Check out Photoshop Elements. It's Photoshop 'for the rest of us'. I got mine at Costco for $80. Unless you are a hard-core professional photographer taking photos for billboards and magazines like "Vogue" and "Time," you don't need full Photoshop.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 30, 2014)

Check out photoshops open source competitor Gimp. Gimp can do pretty much anything Photoshop can do, and it's free, with of tutorials on the web. I use it for my labels and cigar bands, and it works a treat.


----------



## dudeitsashley (May 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your helpful input!


----------



## pamielynn (May 1, 2014)

Photoshop is such a burn on my intelligence.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 1, 2014)

If you want to try something simpler, check out Paint.NET
I've done some fun banner work with it, no reason it wouldn't work for labels.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 2, 2014)

I use it for that, but only because I already have it and use it for photos.  While it is a good choice, I don't think that it would be the best choice based on the cost.


----------



## anani (May 2, 2014)

I use Photoshop for basic photo editing only. I would probably lose my mind figuring out how to do labels with it. I consider myself to be a fairly bright person, but even after taking a course, Photoshop just fries my brain. 
I use Print Shop Deluxe for all of my labels and absolutely love it.


----------



## kikajess (May 2, 2014)

GIMP is a really decent program for graphics editing, and it's free. I have been using it for a long time, maybe over 10 years now. But for designing a layout of a label, I recommend using both a graphics program and a program like Microsoft Publisher.


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2014)

I use PrintMaster for all labels.  It is fairly reasonable in price and easy to use.


----------



## dudeitsashley (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------

